# Questions about beginning Agility class



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We were thinking of changing trainers and taking up agility. Our current trainer has some great agility equipment, but uses it for his obedience classes. He does not teach agility. Our dog, Molly as all the GSD's in his classes loves going on the equipment. Usually his classes are fast paced and fun (but getting crowded). I know there is a lot more discipline and teamwork involved in regular agility.

The new trainer we observed over the weekend started off very slowly. First class is 1.5 hours for 6 weeks, most learning names of equipment, how to reward with toys, how the handler should step in a circle. It was very slow... not much physical activity. The last time we had a slow paced class, my dog got stressed and I could not stay focused. Do beginning agility classes typically start out so slowly? Also had another concern - there were only 2 students in the class, curious if people drop out quickly. It seems like I would need to complete 12 weeks of class before our dog would have a good run through the course. Is this normal? I feel like I am being too impatient, not sure if I should sign up.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm only on my second agility dog and have only had private lessons, but I can say that there isn't a lot of fast-paced action for quite some time as you have to teach the obstacles, contacts, and handling. Once you and your dog get the hang of things, then things really pick up.

Our agility classes around here are packed and very few, if any, drop out.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My first teacher had us on the equipment the first day. It was more of a fun agility class which was really what I was looking for at the time. My current teacher makes you wait until you have a lot of the basics down before you get on the equipment. She is more of a competition focused teacher. There is a lot you can learn before getting on the equipment which gives you a better foundation.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

From your responses, it does sound like there is a lot of foundation work before we can get started. Thanks for your input. Still thinking this over.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> My current teacher makes you wait until you have a lot of the basics down before you get on the equipment. She is more of a competition focused teacher. There is a lot you can learn before getting on the equipment which gives you a better foundation.


I agree with everything said here. People (myself included) are so determined to get to the equipment in their first (second, third, fourth...) class. I've personally not been so lucky to find a local trainer who actually teaches and emphasizes foundational skills needed to be successful in competition. Therefore I pay big money to indirectly train with those who do. It might seem slow, but that doesn't mean it has to be slow to the dog. If the dog can be on the field with you (as opposed to crated constantly) then you can be tugging and doing other fun stuff while you listen/watch the trainer. Some would recommend against doing obedience work on an agility field in class, but like you- my dog gets super bored and looses massive amounts of arousal while we're just standing around listening to the instructor. For that reason, I choose to work *fun* obedience (like lineups) or even agility-favoring tricks like backup.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I took some agility classes with Dena years ago, and that was my first experience with agility. The classes were 6 weeks long, and we would work on one or two pieces of equipment each week. We started jumps with the bar on the ground, and the tunnel scrunched up so it was very short. I think we introduced everything but the teeter in those first 6 weeks, but didn't add the dog walk until week 5. We would do short sequences of just a couple of pieces of equipment, mostly in a straight line. 

We also worked on a lot of foundation stuff and handling skills, such as front and rear crosses, pinwheel jumps, serpentine jumps, contacts, start line stays, alternating between working with the dog on the right and left sides, sending them out in front of us and to each side, that sort of thing. There were only 3 dogs in that class, which was great - we all had lots of time working with our dogs. 

Until I started training in agility I had no idea how much handling was involved because if you watch people who are really good at it they make it look effortless. It's not! As Willy said, there's a lot more to it than the equipment, and actually getting the dog onto the equipment is the easy part. Well, except for weaves, which can take awhile. It's the handling that's difficult, the communication between you and your dog, and teaching them to follow your lead.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The place where I trained with Kenya and Nikon went a little too fast but was mostly for people who thought it would be fun/cool to do the obstacles. I think I was the only one in my classes during those years that actually trialed and titled dogs in agility. They offered 6 week classes and did two obstacles each week. Then at the end, they made a short, easy sequence for the dogs to run on the last day (basically a big circle you try running in both directions). There was little to no attention paid to flatwork, targeting, contacts, crosses, etc. Most of the dogs were not ones that I would have put in agility (would run off without a leash, barely CGC level obedience) but it was structured for fun and exercise and not for people going on to compete. The classes beyond beginners worked more on crosses, contacts, distance, etc. I think it was fine because around here there are several places to do agility and some very competitive trainers, so people who are training to compete know where to go and who to train with. This place I trained is not really competitive for anything and people know that. Their niche is beginner type stuff for pet dogs. Most of the people/dogs don't train other than what happens during the actual class.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lies- it's my opinion (granted I've only trained in agility at two different facilities- not a large sample size) based on the number of "Hey- I'm starting agility training tomorrow!" threads that your description is pretty much the status quo for most beginning agility. 

In fact, a local trainer that I have a lot of respect for just started a "foundations" class at a different facility. I told her I'd be very interested in training with her again in a class format, and that I was interested in the foundations class. She told me that she felt Pimg was likely way too advanced for the class. One should never be too advanced for foundations... that's why it's called foundations. 

I think it's a sad perspective. But I definitely see why this training approach is used for people who have no desire for a trained contact performance, or even no desire to be even remotely competitive.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Liesje said:


> The place where I trained with Kenya and Nikon went a little too fast but was mostly for people who thought it would be fun/cool to do the obstacles. I think I was the only one in my classes during those years that actually trialed and titled dogs in agility. They offered 6 week classes and did two obstacles each week. Then at the end, they made a short, easy sequence for the dogs to run on the last day (basically a big circle you try running in both directions). There was little to no attention paid to flatwork, targeting, contacts, crosses, etc. Most of the dogs were not ones that I would have put in agility (would run off without a leash, barely CGC level obedience) but it was structured for fun and exercise and not for people going on to compete. The classes beyond beginners worked more on crosses, contacts, distance, etc. I think it was fine because around here there are several places to do agility and some very competitive trainers, so people who are training to compete know where to go and who to train with. This place I trained is not really competitive for anything and people know that. Their niche is beginner type stuff for pet dogs. Most of the people/dogs don't train other than what happens during the actual class.


 
This is exactly what we've experienced with the agility classes our daughter and our Samoyed have been taking.

It has been fun for both of them but we will not train the puppy there as we are hoping to be more competition focused with her


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the class descriptions. From what is posted here, it seems like the trainer I observed is training for competition, as she is very detailed oriented and has a foundations class too. With our past use of the equipment, I see it has mostly been for fun, lots of fun! I have two weeks before a new class starts. I should do some in depth reading and research before I commit to it. Thanks to all for posting your experiences.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wildo said:


> Lies- it's my opinion (granted I've only trained in agility at two different facilities- not a large sample size) based on the number of "Hey- I'm starting agility training tomorrow!" threads that your description is pretty much the status quo for most beginning agility.
> 
> In fact, a local trainer that I have a lot of respect for just started a "foundations" class at a different facility. I told her I'd be very interested in training with her again in a class format, and that I was interested in the foundations class. She told me that she felt Pimg was likely way too advanced for the class. One should never be too advanced for foundations... that's why it's called foundations.
> 
> I think it's a sad perspective. But I definitely see why this training approach is used for people who have no desire for a trained contact performance, or even no desire to be even remotely competitive.


Yep, it's sad to see for those of us that actually do agility, but on the other hand at least people are getting out and having fun with their dogs.

My friends Falon and Jason started teaching classes at this facility and they started a brand new class which is like a foundations for competition class where they do perch work, flatwork, wobble board, wide angle contact stuff...that sort of stuff that is invaluable for agility but not really the stuff that people just taking beginner agility as a one-time thing for fun want to do.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet! I didn't real they were training professionally. How great!!


----------

